# Another What DSLR



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Its been asked a few times but I thought one more wouldn't hurt.
Been looking about and the Nikon D60 looks about in the right price range. ( tho I could be persuaded to up budget a little for something that really was worth it)
Three things I want about a dslr (aside from wanting decent quality!), is the ability to take pics in RAW without waiting 10 mins before I can take another, a good auto mode, and a fairly versatile manual setup.
Course, that probably means needing a bigger budget, but any recommendations welcome :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

canon 30d/40d would suit that aswell

writing speed wise is mostly the memory card attributes, sandisk extreme IV or above is the best bet, always use Raw when shooting at rallies and easily rattle 15/20 in a go @ 5fps (30D)

drew


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Shug said:


> Its been asked a few times but I thought one more wouldn't hurt.
> Been looking about and the Nikon D60 looks about in the right price range. ( tho I could be persuaded to up budget a little for something that really was worth it)
> Three things I want about a dslr (aside from wanting decent quality!), is the ability to take pics in RAW without waiting 10 mins before I can take another, a good auto mode, and a fairly versatile manual setup.
> Course, that probably means needing a bigger budget, but any recommendations welcome :thumb:


I have a 40D and it's a very nice camera. 90 % of the time, I have my EF-S 17 - 55 f/2.8 IS USM on it, and it is a joy to use. It is amazing how sharp it is.

I recommend this combination/kit

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If your budget can stretch there is no better camera in this bracket than the nikon D90


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I could possibly stretch to the nikon d80, but the 90 is a bit too far.
500ish is about as far as I could go for camera and a lens, unless employers have a change of heart and give in to a better pay deal!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

You would be fine with the D80 if you really wanted. Its a great camera and personally I think better than the D90 for a beginner because it doesnt have video mode or live view. 

Dont worry too much about auto mode. Once you start to understand your camera you will realise you can achieve better pictures by over riding the cameras auto settings.

If I was in your position i would go for a D80 and invest in some good lenses. Go for a second hand d80 if necessary, thus leaving you more money to spend on lenses!:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

d80 is just too old to make an investment in now, its a good cam and probably not worth changing for the d90, but the high iso ability alone makes it worth every penny over d80 for someone who is starting from scratch.


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

What about the Canon 450D? Its in the price range and has won Best DSLR advanced in the TIPA awards, also 'best buy' in Which camera mag. Much better ratings than the D60 and the D80 is getting on a bit now.

Only saying this as i just got one 
Haven't worked out how to use it properly yet though.


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

450D is excellent and Canon have a £50 cashback deal going until the 12th January, which means the camera works out about £430 in the shops. I've had a few test goes with a mates and will be getting my own ASAP.


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

I paid £430 for the camera without the £50 cash back. Shop around but i found Dixons online and Jessops online to be THE cheapest places surprisingly. :thumb:

I got 
Canon 450D with EF-S 18-55mm IS lens
Tamron 70mm - 300mm F/4-5.6 DI lens
4GB SD Card
Lowepro bag

£585
-£50 cashback
£535

From Jessops. They price matched with Dixons online.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> d80 is just too old to make an investment in now, its a good cam and probably not worth changing for the d90, but the high iso ability alone makes it worth every penny over d80 for someone who is starting from scratch.


For someone who is starting from scratch I think the d80 does a fine job!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The D90 does look a juicy bit of kit, tho I daresay something like the 450D would be more than capable enough for me.
At the mo, I'm on a 'SLR type' digital. Fuji s7000 (whilst its a decent camera, albeit a bit old, I've come to despise fuji's not least cos of the lack of flash guns that seem to work well with them)

Still, if I buy the D90, I can spend a month playing with it instead of drinking beer and the shortfall in budget will soon disappear :lol:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

The D80 is a fantastic camera. Id rather have it over the D60


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Shug said:


> The D90 does look a juicy bit of kit, tho I daresay something like the 450D would be more than capable enough for me.
> At the mo, I'm on a 'SLR type' digital. Fuji s7000 (whilst its a decent camera, albeit a bit old, I've come to despise fuji's not least cos of the lack of flash guns that seem to work well with them)
> 
> Still, if I buy the D90, I can spend a month playing with it instead of drinking beer and the shortfall in budget will soon disappear :lol:


As someone who has owned a Nikon D80, D300 and D700 i really think the extra money now to get a D90 over the D80 is worth it.

The D80 is a fine camera but once you go to ISO 800 and above the noise is pretty bad and you will pine for the D90, probably end up buying it and by which time your D80 will be worth hardly anything. By which time you will seriously regret not going for the D90 from the outset.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Shug said:


> The D90 does look a juicy bit of kit, tho I daresay something like the 450D would be more than capable enough for me.
> At the mo, I'm on a 'SLR type' digital. Fuji s7000 (whilst its a decent camera, albeit a bit old, I've come to despise fuji's not least cos of the lack of flash guns that seem to work well with them)


I sold my Fuji S9500 bridge camera a few weeks ago and bought a D80 with the 18-55 VR lens.

What a phenomenal difference in terms of clarity, speed, write times.

Very impressed with the camera and I have the Sigma 18-200 OS lens too.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> What a phenomenal difference in terms of clarity, speed, write times.


mmmm I am hankering after an SLR but cant justify the price ATM. I am very pleased with my 9500 and was thinking an slr wouldnt be much improvement, seems Icould be wrong!


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

You are very wrong 

I went from a 9500 to an SLR and wouldnt look back. Never liked the lcd viewfinder and non direct focus ring.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

P2P said:


> What about the Canon 450D? Its in the price range and has won Best DSLR advanced in the TIPA awards, also 'best buy' in Which camera mag. Much better ratings than the D60 and the D80 is getting on a bit now.
> 
> Only saying this as i just got one
> Haven't worked out how to use it properly yet though.


agree with everything you say.....

which is why i got one for my birthday aswell!

love it, and the detail from the standard 18 - 55 kit lens is stunning


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Andy M said:


> You are very wrong
> 
> I went from a 9500 to an SLR and wouldnt look back. Never liked the lcd viewfinder and non direct focus ring.


Yeah, going back to a proper viewfinder is great.

D80 is very fast at focusing too, and you can see exactly what you have focused on.

I went shopping for a EOS450D and came back with the Nikon due to, in my opinion, better handling and much better build quality.

Very pleased with the purchase - no regrets.:thumb:


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

What lens do you currently use for close up shots?


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Close up ive got a sigma 18-200 which goes quite close in, i think its 40cm at full telephoto. I also like my 50mm f1.8 for close ups.


----------

